# Is my kitty a boy or girl? **picture**



## xxdotmyeyes (Aug 3, 2009)

I know I hardly ever post here... but I'm just wondering if anyone can help me out. I can't tell if my cat is a male or female!! Picture..


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

*Boy*. 
Sexing Kittens - tips and hints to determine the sex of your kitten or cat.


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

I second it. Boy.


----------



## xxdotmyeyes (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah... that's what I thought. (recently anyway). I guess "Lucy" needs a new name!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

LOL...I agree. Lucy no longer works!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Name him RICKY!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Boy! Pics of the rest of him please!


----------

